# Stage 3ème Collège



## Shpokk (7 Septembre 2012)

*Bonjour,
étant élève de collège en 3ème, je dois réaliser un "Stage en entreprise" de 4 jours pour décembre. Vénèrant particulierement la marque à la pomme, je voudrais trouver un stage chez apple, malhereusement, j'ai bien peur qu'apple ne prenne pas de stagiaire...(d'apprès un conseillé Apple)
C'est pourquoi je demande votre aide pour m'aider a trouver un stage dans le genre (en évitant tout ce que touche à Windows) mais je ne sais pas quoi faire, je pensais a iConcept ou même a un Apple Premium Resseler mais je ne suis pas sur...
Avez vous des choses a me conseiller ? juste des idées ?
Répondez vite !*


----------



## Rizerfr (7 Septembre 2012)

J'ai vécu ça  je pense que tu peux trouver ton bonheur chez des petites boites informatiques plus c'est petit plus tu as de chance mais bon n'espère pas de salaire mais dans certaines grosses boites pas forcement en rapport direct avec Apple tu peux gagner quelques centaines d'euros .
La n'est pas la question mais je voulais faire cette petite parenthèse après on ne connait pas ta région donc on peut pas savoir les boutiques présentes en ville .

Mais tu tiens absolument à rester dans se domaine ?


----------



## Shpokk (7 Septembre 2012)

Merci Rizerfr d'avoir répondu si !
oui j'ai oublié quelques détails et j'ai d'autres question 
tout d'abord, j'habite à Paris donc c'est déja plus facile pour trouver...
j'aime vraiment Apple mais aussi l'horlogerie... mais je n'y connais pas grand chose et je ne peux pas arriver et posser une question a chaque montre a gousset que je vois 
Je me demandais si je vais dans un Apple premium reseller, ce qu'il y aurrais a voir, à apprendre ou des choses comme ca...
Je crois que c'est tout, continuez a répondre !


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2012)

Shpokk a dit:


> Bonjour, étant élève de collège en 3ème





Shpokk a dit:


> je dois réaliser un "Stage en entreprise" de 4 jours





Rizerfr a dit:


> tu peux gagner quelques centaines d'euros



Cherchez l'intrus.


----------



## Shpokk (7 Septembre 2012)

*Je vois le principe... non mais sur un stage un peu plus long y'a des gens qui gagnent un peu d'argent...
*


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2012)

bonne lecture : click to learn


----------



## TiteLine (7 Septembre 2012)

Le salaire du collégien élève en 3ème c'est l'orientation à la fin de l'année ainsi que le brevet et rien d'autre ... Le stage en entreprise fait parti du cursus ,il se déroule durant l'année scolaire  généralement avant des vacances et il n'est pas rémunéré.


----------



## Shpokk (7 Septembre 2012)

Oui je m'en doute 
si on pouvais revenir au sujet principal cela m'aiderais merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h36 ----------

Et pour Da Capo en fait ce ne sont pas des stagiaires en 3eme...
c'est non rémunérer normalement..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h37 ----------

*Voila, j'ai deux questions,
1) me conseillez vous une entreprise ou quelquechose en particulier en relation avec Apple de préferance.
2) quels genre d'observations peut on faire dans un entreprise comme "Apple premium reseller' ?
*


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2012)

Shpokk a dit:


> Et pour Da Capo en fait ce ne sont pas des stagiaires en 3eme...
> c'est non rémunérer normalement..



Le lien donné indique clairement que la rémunération est due pour des stages de 2 mois (consécutifs ou non) dans l'enseignement supérieur.

Mais surtout, et pour en revenir au sujet, il s'agissait d'indiquer à Rizerfr qu'une lecture attentive du message initial n'est pas inutile pour apporter une réponse valide.

S'agissant de ta demande, à moins de connaître un décideur dans les entreprises que tu vises, je crois que c'est peine perdue.

un APR comme un Apple Store sont des espaces commerciaux avant tout. Et pour ne rien arranger Apple impose des règles particulièrement strictes pour les personnels qui ne me semblent pas compatibles avec un stage d'une aussi courte durée.

Il me semble plus judicieux que tu te tournes dans un premier temps vers une structure indépendante de petite taille où (windows ou pas) tu pourras découvrir (en restant discret) les relations client comme la maintenance des matériels informatiques.

Je sais, c'est pas drôle, mais le métier en question n'est pas plus drôle qu'un autre


----------



## TiteLine (7 Septembre 2012)

Et bien pour en revenir au sujet, tu te présentes chez un APR ou Apple Store,  si possible accompagné d'un parent, cela rassure l'entrepreneur  ... Tu sais où tu veux faire ton stage, c'est déjà pas mal et tu prends tes jambes ou les transports en commun. Qui ne tente rien n'a rien. Et tu t'y prends le plus tôt possible, le premier arrivé est généralement le premier servi pour ce type de stage.


----------



## Shpokk (7 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour les infos Da Capo  , et donc j'invite tout le monde a bien lire mon sujet avant de repondre.
En fait j'ai pas trop d'idées de quoi faire c'est pourquoi je me rabat sur apple comme point d'appuis...

Je pensais justement que venir tout seul sans mais parents (qui ne risque pas de venir) donne un coté indépendant et sur de lui (vous voyez ?)


----------



## TiteLine (7 Septembre 2012)

Shpokk a dit:


> Merci pour les infos Da Capo  , et donc j'invite tout le monde a bien lire mon sujet avant de repondre.
> En fait j'ai pas trop d'idées de quoi faire c'est pourquoi je me rabat sur apple comme point d'appuis...
> 
> Je pensais justement que venir tout seul sans mais parents (qui ne risque pas de venir) donne un coté indépendant et sur de lui (vous voyez ?)




Le collégien qui cherche son maître de stage se fait rare et ta démarche est très positive puisqu'elle met en valeur ta motivation. Cela change de l'élève qui va faire son stage dans la boucherie fréquentée par ses parents ... enfin ce n'est qu'un exemple. Néanmoins, la présence d'un adulte risque d'être nécessaire à un moment donné, peut être pour la signature de la convention de stage mais je me trompe peut être.


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2012)

Shpokk a dit:


> En fait j'ai pas trop d'idées de quoi faire c'est pourquoi je me rabat sur apple comme point d'appuis...



Trouver un stage, une envie n'est pas facile.
Mon fils est en troisième comme toi et il est à peu près dans la même situation : où aller, pour quoi faire ?

Il n'y a pas de solution miracle : vise la lune, mais n'aies pas peur de te crasher en pleine mer 
Prépare ta bouée.

En plus clair : tu veux Apple, vas-y mais dans le même temps trouve une société moins "high class", moins "fashion" en sécurité.



Shpokk a dit:


> Je pensais justement que venir tout seul sans mais parents (qui ne risque pas de venir) donne un coté indépendant et sur de lui (vous voyez ?)



Stratégique  par défaut 

Tu as déjà bien visité les lieux ? Essayé de voir comment se comportent les personnels ?
Déjà créé le contact avec un vendeur ? un technicien ? Sais-tu si les structures qui t'intéressent accueillent des stagiaires ?

Si tes parents ne sont pas là pour t'accompagner, alors mets toutes les chances de ton côté : montre-toi, crée un lien, amasse des infos, tâte le terrain.

Et reviens avec des infos.


----------



## Shpokk (7 Septembre 2012)

Je ne suis pas vraiment sur que la présence d'un responsable légale soit néssésaire Titeline...
oui je ne sais en fait vraiment pas quoi faire et j'ai peur de ne pas trouver de stage... je devrais peu etre essayer a la fnac... je vais voir...
je comptais quand même aller voir chez apple au cas ou bien que j'ai entandu a plusieurs reprise qu'apple ne prenais pas de stagiaire et meme un conseillé apple mais j'irais !


----------



## Rizerfr (7 Septembre 2012)

Je parle en connaissance de cause  j'ai fait un stage y'a 2 ans et certaines entreprises sont vraiment sympas avec les stagiaires


----------



## Shpokk (7 Septembre 2012)

Je pense vraiment que la présence des parents est non indispenssable, je crois que c'est le collège qui fais toute la paperasse...
Je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire donc je vais reessayer apple mais en magasin et envoyer une demmande chez Apple Premium Reseller...


----------



## quark67 (8 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir, sinon, si tu ne trouves pas dans un Apple Premium Reseller, tu peux peut-être tenter ta chance auprès d'un magazine Mac. J'ai vu que iCreate est situé à Paris, dans le 9e. Ça peut aussi être sympa s'ils ont la possibilité de t'accueillir. À la limite, ça peut même être plus intéressant que dans un espace de vente, ça permettrait de découvrir la presse, l'utilisation de logiciels Pro sur Mac etc. Bonne chance 

*Note du modo :* Je ne sais pas vraiment où est la place de ce topic, mais une chose est sure, ce n'est pas ici ("éducation", dans le titre, ça signifie que c'est là qu'on parle des logiciels éducatifs, pas de tout ce qui touche à l'éducation). Je cherche, et quand j'aurais trouvé, on va déménager.

EDIT : bon, après assentiment de mon collègue local, direction la terrasse !


----------



## ergu (10 Septembre 2012)

Shpokk a dit:


> *
> 2) quels genre d'observations peut on faire dans un entreprise comme "Apple premium reseller' ?
> *



Que vénérer l'entreprise dans laquelle on travaille est mauvais pour l'indépendance d'esprit.
Mais ça ne tient pas _que _à Apple.

Bonne chance pour ton stage, ceci dit.


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Septembre 2012)

Salut !

Personnellement je te conseillerai d'aller ailleurs que dans les entreprises que tu convoites.
Que ce soit d'un point de vue pratique (facilité d'obtention du stage), que d'un point de vue technique (intérêt du stage).

En effet, là où tu regardes, tu ne pourras qu'observer (en aucun cas on te laissera conseiller un client ou réparer une machine), et observer du conseil en vente...

Dirige toi plutôt vers une structure plus modeste, ou ton potentiel futur maître de stage aura l'envie de te transmettre un peu de son savoir.
Si tu veux de l'informatique à tout prix, dirige toi plutôt vers des petites boîtes de maintenance, réparation, etc.
L'horlogerie, en revanche, me paraît tellement plus intéressant !

Sache également que ce stage de 3ème est une opportunité unique pour voir et découvrir un environnement que tu n'auras peut être plus jamais la chance de connaître ! En effet, un "stagiaire" qui "ne fait que regarder" (au minimum) et ne coûte rien, c'est moins "chiant" qu'un stagiaire à qui on DOIT faire faire quelque chose et que l'on doit payer...

Bon courage !

PS: n'ait crainte, la personne qui acceptera de t'accueillir n'attendra pas de toi que tu connaisses beaucoup de choses (sur les montres par exemple), mais serait vraisemblablement ravi de t'apprendre !


----------



## ergu (10 Septembre 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Sache également que ce stage de 3ème est une opportunité unique pour voir et découvrir un environnement que tu n'auras peut être plus jamais la chance de connaître !



Bon, d'accord le chômage des jeunes est un fléau malheureusement massif, mais bonjour le dézinguage de moral, là!
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Septembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Bon, d'accord le chômage des jeunes est un fléau malheureusement massif, mais bonjour le dézinguage de moral, là!
> Hé, hé, hé.



ergu m'a tuer


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Bon, d'accord le chômage des jeunes est un fléau malheureusement massif,



Quand une modification substantielle touche une part importante d'une population, on peut parler d'évolution plutôt que de fléau ou de maladie.

J'en profite pour clamer :

*A bas le travail !​*


----------



## ergu (10 Septembre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> *Abats le travail !​*



Devise de charcutiers !


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Septembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Devise de charcutiers !



ergu m'a (re) tuer


----------



## jugnin (11 Septembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Bon, d'accord le chômage des jeunes est un fléau malheureusement massif, mais bonjour le dézinguage de moral, là!
> Hé, hé, hé.



Allons allons, tout problème porte en lui sa solution. Aussi conseille-je prestement à notre ami de quémander un stage à pôle emploi. Une véritable escapade dans le futur, la doloréane en moins.

Bonne vie, jeune !


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Septembre 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Allons allons, tout problème porte en lui sa solution. Aussi conseille-je prestement à notre ami de quémander un stage à pôle emploi. Une véritable escapade dans le futur, la doloréane en moins.
> 
> Bonne vie, jeune !


 
Oh mon dieu 

Y a marqué "stage de 3ème" et v'là Jugnin qui s'pointe... 

Pédophile


----------



## jugnin (12 Septembre 2012)

Cest pourtant une certaine pédophobie que mes congénères me reprochent souvent Moi jessaie de bien faire hein !


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Septembre 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Cest pourtant une certaine pédophobie que mes congénères me reprochent souvent Moi jessaie de bien faire hein !


 
:rose:

Tu vas m'attendrir...


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Septembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Devise de charcutiers !



Tueur en série aussi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Septembre 2012)

Bon...

Sinon...

Ca vient ses photocopies ?

:hein:


----------



## jugnin (13 Septembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bon...
> 
> Sinon...
> 
> ...



Cest pour parler le jeune que tu fais des fautes immondes ?


----------



## ergu (13 Septembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bon...
> 
> Sinon...
> 
> ...



Elles arrivent par trébuchet équipé d'une sarbacanne et actionné par des hiboux, ça peut prendre un peu de temps.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Septembre 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> C&#8217;est pour parler le jeune que tu fais des fautes immondes ?



ah oui là...j'avoue...Shame on me !


----------



## Powerdom (13 Septembre 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Allons allons, tout problème porte en lui sa solution. Aussi conseille-je prestement à notre ami de quémander un stage à pôle emploi. Une véritable escapade dans le futur, la doloréane en moins.
> 
> Bonne vie, jeune !



C'est une Delorean. Une excellente voiture au demeurant pour écraser les imprudents lapins sur la chaussée


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2012)

De toutes façons, à part écraser des lapins ou trainer un noir sur quelques km au Texas *, je vois pas à quoi sert une voiture américaine.


* (je ne trouve pas l'adjectif adéquat) fait divers mis en image dans un documentaire de Chantal Ackerman


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Septembre 2012)

Et sinon, d'un point de vue stage ?  Nan parce que les délires de piliers de forum, c'est pas que... Mais voilà... Enfin bref...  Et donc ?


----------

